# Bracketed text being read as tags



## The Newt

Is anyone else being driven crazy by the site interpreting bracketed text as HTML tags? If I try to write "conversation," with an "s" in brackets, for example, it strikes out everything that follows. I've also had this happen with"right"
. (As you can see.)​


----------



## Peterdg

You can also surround them with [PLAIN] and [/PLAIN]


----------



## The Newt

Peterdg said:


> You can also surround them with [PLAIN] and [/PLAIN]



Good tip, thanks.


----------



## mkellogg

If this happens to a lot of people we can change  [plain][s] to [strike] [/PLAIN] or something like that.


----------



## The Newt

I think something similar came up when I attempted  "colo[u]r"  and it came out as "color."


----------



## Kelly B

You might consider using parentheses instead, right(s) and colo(u)r.


----------



## The Newt

Kelly B said:


> You might consider using parentheses instead, right(s) and colo(u)r.



Yes, that might be better.


----------



## osa_menor

What I find a little strange is, if I am in the BB-Code editor an delete the  [/s] or [/I] then this  is ignored an the end codes would reappear.


----------

